# Help with PocketWizard and multiple flashes



## JRPhotos (Sep 3, 2014)

I have a Canon 7D and a 1 FlexTT1 and 2 FlexTT5s as well as 1 Canon 580EXII and 1 Canon 430EXII.

I want to be able to put each flash on a light stand and fire them at the same time. It doesn't seem to be working, both are on the same channel, it seems as though the 580EX fires but the 430EX doesn't I'm looking through the manual but don't see anything about this setup.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 3, 2014)

Check batteries. Turn everything off, connect flashes to TT5s and TT1 to camera. Turn on PWs, then camera, then flashes.


----------



## NYCPHOTO (Sep 3, 2014)

While I mainly use the pocket wizard plus I have a FlexTT5 and always found it challenging to say the least to get it to do what I wanted compared to the plus models.

Pocket Wizard is distributed by the MAC corporation in White Plains NY, 914-347-3300
They have tech support folk that can be most helpful

Good luck.


----------



## Gary W. (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey all,

Make sure the 430EX II is in ETTL mode and NOT in slave mode. Fresh Batteries. That's all I can think of off the top of my head... ???

Gary W.


----------

